# I am in a huge dilemma. Anyone wanna help me out?



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2014)

P&S? DSLR? or M4/3?
I wanna buy a camera, but I just can't decide what segment should I get. I mean for sensor & picture quality it's DSLR I know, but I just can't fathom them, problem is I hate bulky, huge things. Next best option should be Micro four thirds, they have a much better sensor than those P&S units, but then again lens options are limited, and pricey too, but they are somewhat lightweight, and not as big as a SLR. Then obviously the P&S are left, I like some them, like those RX models of Sony and some, but they are too pricey imo. So what should I get? What I need? I need great photo quality, especially in low light (so that means a prime I guess, is there any such thing in m4/3 segment available?), and video recording should be crystal clear too. And as I mentioned small, lightweight unit is my preference. So where am I looking at? Sony NEX lineup? Or maybe a small DSLR (is there any? at all)? Or a Point & Shoot, is there any P&S which will have a large sensor like Micro four thirds? Please don't say those Canon G series, they are way over my budget. I have something like 25-30k to spend, not more.

Please shoot me with some ideas guys.


----------



## raja manuel (Jan 26, 2014)

25-30K is a rather low budget for your stated requirements, but you need to describe the kind of photography you do first. You would also need to tell us how much you can spend on more components later. Any form of system camera requires investment in system components to get the best out of it.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2014)

It's casual photography Raja. Shooting landscape, shooting in low light and all....
Actually I limited the budget after seeing the price of Sony NEX lineup. A 5R costs around 30k. About lens, a 18-55 will do the job fine for me. At least in next couple of years I won't be buying/using a zoom or macro or anything else.


----------



## SunE (Jan 26, 2014)

^^ low life??  You mean low light right?


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 26, 2014)

^ hehehe.. 
Lowlife : Low-life - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2014)

Your points
1. you want small and light cam
2. you want big sensor for low light
3 good video

It seems your answer is Sony Nex-3NL with 16-50 kit lens

The reason is most importantly - size

*img5a.flixcart.com/image/camera/x/z/e/sony-nex-3nl-mirrorless-400x400-imadkfshat3fcsub.jpeg

*www.thephoblographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Chris-Gampat-The-Phoblographer-Sony-NEX-3N-First-Impressions-product-shots-1-of-8ISO-2001-125-sec-at-f-4.0.jpg

Now it have a proper grip, its kit lens is small enough...and it have APSC sensor ...what more u want in 30k


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Sujoy, but I was searching eBay and found a good deal on D5200, and bought it. I don't know if I will be bothered by the size, but after reading reviews, I just couldn't resist


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL thats great  now when I found something of ur custom choice u got a full fledge DSLR  D5200 is superb DSLR ...enjoy


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Sujoy.

Requesting Mods to close this topic please.


----------

